# 2011 BRP Summer Showdown



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

BRP Summer Showdown
Sunday, June 26, 2011

OneLug Raceway
Albertville AL


BRP Oval Trophy Race. Trophies for top 3 in each class. 


Classes:
BRP 4 Cell Stock
BRP 6 Cell Stock 
BRP Open




$10 Per Class or all 3 classes for $25
Racing starts at 2pm with signups ending at 1:30. You can email or call in your entry if need to.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Stock Heats and Mains are 6 minutes. 
Open Heats and Mains are 4 minutes. 

Best 1 Round out of 3 Qualifiers. 



Stock Class Rules:
Box Stock Chassis NO LTO
Stock silver springs
Stock Blue Dot tires
COT body cut on trim lines with stock wing or spoiler
Associated 370 motor #21210 with 10t pinion and 52t spur
Batteries are any 4 or 6 rechargeable AA


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

4 Cell Stock Enduro Race


After the Mains we will run a 125 Lap Enduro Race for all the 4 cell Stock racers. The winner will win a set of BRP tires!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Racing?*

We it looks as if the 1/4 scale racers will need to double up this weekend.
1/4 scale on Saturday and 1/18 scale racing on Sunday. I know I can make this one. I'll see who will follow me up there.

How big is the oval track? will there be places to park our trailers at your track, if we don't go home and get rid of them?

mike clark


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

spider004 said:


> Stock Heats and Mains are 6 minutes.
> Open Heats and Mains are 4 minutes.
> 
> Best 1 Round out of 3 Qualifiers.
> ...


James,
Does this mean that we can't cut them down? What tire sauce are you guys using?

Mike


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

You got my entry for BRP open class, I'll be there on the 26th since I'm not working on Sundays.

Andrew Simmons


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> We it looks as if the 1/4 scale racers will need to double up this weekend.
> 1/4 scale on Saturday and 1/18 scale racing on Sunday. I know I can make this one. I'll see who will follow me up there.
> 
> How big is the oval track? will there be places to park our trailers at your track, if we don't go home and get rid of them?
> ...


Track is 30x70 with about 150' runline. 

Yes there is room for the trailer.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> James,
> Does this mean that we can't cut them down? What tire sauce are you guys using?
> 
> Mike


Everyone is using Niftec and it is in stock.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

FOREVER45 said:


> You got my entry, I'll be there on the 26th since I'm not working on Sundays.
> 
> Andrew Simmons



Good to hear! See you there.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

For all the guys with Rear Motor BRP's:

Just got done putting a Big Block Conversion kit on my rear motor car. Don't see a problem running these in the Stock classes as long as the rest of the rules are met. Same wheelbase as newer car, just have to put the AE 370 motor in it.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

FOREVER45 said:


> You got my entry, I'll be there on the 26th since I'm not working on Sundays.
> 
> Andrew Simmons


Andrew ,
It's looking as if all the Hueytown Racers are going up. I've got commitments from Jerry, Wayne, Scott, JR, you and I've yet to reach Ronnie. So you can get a ride if you need it.

Mike


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

Mike Clark said:


> Andrew ,
> It's looking as if all the Hueytown Racers are going up. I've got commitments from Jerry, Wayne, Scott, JR, you and I've yet to reach Ronnie. So you can get a ride if you need it.
> 
> Mike


Sounds good, we got some competition. I can drive my truck up there or hitch a ride with you or someone else that's going, either way is fine-I'm making a commitment to be, nothing can stop from me going. If were going have to pit outside, I'll bring my overhead tent.:thumbsup:


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Plenty of indoor pitting!

Just need to bring table, chair, and extension cord.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike,

We use AMB transponders. 

Looking to start a truck class, but will be for the winter series. Most all of the guys up here are just going to swap batteries for 4 cell and 6 cell and run both classes with no other changes. Dont want 5 to 7 cars in each class, so that's why we only have a couple of classes. This should make 4 cell about a 20 car class!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Our other race forum:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/alabama-racing/516569-2011-brp-summer-showdown.html


----------



## scblazen (Sep 29, 2010)

will be running stock & mod. blake will run stock


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Less than 2 weeks away! Can't wait. 

Trophies are ordered and on the way.


----------



## scblazen (Sep 29, 2010)

spider004 said:


> Less than 2 weeks away! Can't wait.
> 
> Trophies are ordered and on the way.


Oh Yea!!


----------



## PilotFlyingJ (Jun 16, 2011)

Hoping to finally get a break and get a chance to make it to the BRP Summer Showdown Race. Don't think I will have a chance to get one of them trophies but I'm past due on getting my #62 Pilot Flying J BRP Stock Car on the track.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Transponder rentals?*

Will there be any transponder rentals at the track?

Mike


----------



## scblazen (Sep 29, 2010)

we do have a few house transponders


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

PilotFlyingJ said:


> Hoping to finally get a break and get a chance to make it to the BRP Summer Showdown Race. Don't think I will have a chance to get one of them trophies but I'm past due on getting my #62 Pilot Flying J BRP Stock Car on the track.


We wil see you there!


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

*Parts*

James,
How stocked is the hobby shop? It seems that we may not get Bud to ship us our parts in time for the race. We will need Blue Fronts (bearings) The front silver springs, several motors and a couple large motor plates set ups for a V2.

Mike


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Mike Clark said:


> James,
> How stocked is the hobby shop? It seems that we may not get Bud to ship us our parts in time for the race. We will need Blue Fronts (bearings) The front silver springs, several motors and a couple large motor plates set ups for a V2.
> 
> Mike


Got plenty of tires and motors. Got a couple of springs. We have no big block motor plates in stock, but I may have a couple lying around somewhere. May not be able to look for them until Saturday, but will let you know.


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

spider004 said:


> Got plenty of tires and motors. Got a couple of springs. We have no big block motor plates in stock, but I may have a couple lying around somewhere. May not be able to look for them until Saturday, but will let you know.


how much would it be to rent a motor, set of blue fronts, and a transponder from you, James. I'm going to run the 4 cell COT Stock class.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

FOREVER45 said:


> how much would it be to rent a motor, set of blue fronts, and a transponder from you, James. I'm going to run the 4 cell COT Stock class.


Transponder we will have. I dont have any extra tires or motors. Not sure if any are running around that will have enough tread to run.


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

wait a minute, you said at first that you had plenty of motors/tires when Mike asked you....


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

FOREVER45 said:


> wait a minute, you said at first that you had plenty of motors/tires when Mike asked you....


For sale in the hobby shop, but personally no extras.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that made it out for a great day of racing! The racing was great all day and the Top 3 in 4cell Stock were on the same lap for the entire 6 minute AMain. Even after the 125 lap Enduro Race, the Top 2 were on the same lap!

I am working this week to get some pictures up. 

Here are the results and I'm ready to do it again. 


4Cell Stock

1st James
2nd Randy
3rd Eric



Open

1st Eric
2nd James
3rd Lowell


125 Lap Enduro


1st James
2nd Nick
3rd Eric


----------



## FOREVER45 (Oct 4, 2010)

James, we still going to run on July 16th-BRP and offroad.


----------

